# Pier Report 's



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Dania Pier
300 North Beach Rd.
Dania 33004
Pompano, Snapper, Mackerel, Blue runners, Jack, Muttons

Anglin's Fishing Pier
2 Commercial Blvd.
Ft. Lauderdale 33308
Snapper, Pompano, Bluefish, Tarpon, Mackerel, Muttons

Newport Fishing Pier
16701 Collins Ave Miami
Mackerel, Cuda

Bakers Haulover Cut
Mackerel, Blues Jack

Government Cut
Snapper, Blues Jack, Tarpon

Port Everglades 
Blues, Snapper, Snook

Naples Pier
12 th. Ave. South
Naples Fla.
Mackerel, Pompano, 

Deerfield Beach
200 N.E. 21 st Avenue
Deerfield Beach 33441
Snapper, Kings, Blues, Jack

Lake Worth Pier
50# Permit, Croakers, Mangrove Snapper, Reds, Spanish Macks

Pompano Beach Fishing Pier
222 N. Pompano Beach Blvd.
Pompano Beach Fl.
Runners, Jacks, Macks, Cudas

Juno Pier
Pompano, Croakers, Blues, Mackerel

Jupiter Inlet
5-2-03 Snapper, Snook, Blues

Lake Worth Inlet
Blues, Snapper, Snook

Stuart Inlet
Mackerel, Pompano, Snook

Naples Pier
12 th. Ave. South
Naples Fla.
Macks, Pompano

Sanibel Island Pier
Sanibel Island
**report from The Bait Box
1041 Periwinkle Way
Sanibel Island 33957
Sheepshead, Spanish, Snook

Pelican Pier Ft. Myers
1000 Estero Blvd.
Ft. Myers Bch, Fl. 33903
Sharks

Venice Fishing Pier
1600 Harbor Dr S
Venice 
Whiting, Pompano, Mackerel, Jacks, Black tiped shark 

Bradenton Beach City Pier
200 Bridge St.
Bradenton Bch
Sheepshead

Gulf Pier
Fort Desoto Park
St Petersburg 33701
Mackerel

Bay Pier
3500 Pinellas Bay Way South
Island
Mackerel, Grouper

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/North
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
Mackerel, Trout, Grouper

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/South
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
Trout, Mackerel, Grouper

Redington Long Pier
17490 Gulf Blvd 
Redington Shores 33708
Mackerel, Pompano, Cobia, Kings, Tarpon, Croakers, Flounder

Rod & Reel Pier
875 N. Shore Dr.
Anna Maria 
Pompano, Mackerel 

Big Pier 60
1 Causeway Blvd.
Clearwater 
Snook,Cobia, Trout, Mackerel,Blues Sheepshead 

Bay Pier at Ft. Desoto Park
Mackerel, Lady fish, Permit, Sheepshead, Grouper 

Main Street Pier
1200 Main St.
Daytona Bch 32119
Flounder, Whiting

Sunglow Fishing Pier
3701 S Atlantic Ave
Daytona Bch 32137
Drum, Whiting, Mackerel

Cocoa Beach Pier
401 Meade Avenue
Cocoa Bch 32931
Whiting

Ponce Inlet
Drum Reds, Flounder, Sheepshead, Spots

Port Canaveral
Blues, Drum, Flounder

Sebastian Inlet
Reds, Drum, Spots, Blues

Fort Pierce Inlet
Drum, Blues, Jacks, Snook

Nassau Sound Fishing Pier/ Bridge
on Amelia Island
Whiting

St. Johns Co Ocean Fishing Pier
35 A1A Beach Blvd.
St. Augustine 32080
Whiting

Flagler Beach Ocean Pier
215 S A1A 
Flagler Bch 32136
Blues, Mackerel, Flounder 

Fort Clinch Fishing Pier
Whiting

Jacksonville Inlet
Drum, Blues, Sheepshead, Reds 

St. Augustine Inlet
Whiting, Blues 

Matanzas Inlet
Reds, Mullet 

Dan Russell Pier
16101 Front Beach Rd.
Panama City 32413
Mackerel, Pompano, Kings

Okaloosa Island Pier
1030 Miracle Strip Pkwy. S.E.
Fort Walton Beach Fl.
Reds, Hardtail, Mackerel

Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier
41 Ft Pickens Road
Pensacola Beach Fl.
Mackerel, Reds, Tarpon, Pompano

Pensacola Fishing Bridge
1750 BayFront Pkwy.
Pensacola Fl.
the old Hwy 98 bridge
Whiting, Blues 

Navarre Fishing Pier
8579 Gulf Blvd.
Navarre, Fl. 32566
Mackerel, Pompano 

St. Andrews Fishing Pier
Panama City Beach
Mackerel 

Ft. Pickens Fishing Pier
Pensacola
Dead

Good Luck To All
C/O [email protected]


----------

